# GW Product Release List for August 2013



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

There may be more to the list but this is the only screen shot of it that I've seen.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Wait, is the a 40k rulebook as in the compact versions being sold individually? Is that a first?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Loli said:


> Wait, is the a 40k rulebook as in the compact versions being sold individually? Is that a first?


As far as I know, yes. That's a "collector's edition" listed there, so the question is what does it come with?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

The compact version of the rulebook's probably just the ones they used for Dark Vengence, just repackaged. Probably. Looks like Lizardmen are getting the update this month, good for them.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Miniature rulebook... Ok.

I don't see a Battleforce or Army Box listed for the Lizardmen. :-(


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

The rulebook could potentially be a very good idea, seems pricey so we'll have to wait and see



Jace of Ultramar said:


> Miniature rulebook... Ok.
> 
> I don't see a Battleforce or Army Box listed for the Lizardmen. :-(


There will be one (before someone starts up the battleforces scrapped rumours again)


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I don't see a Battleforce or Army Box listed for the Lizardmen. :-(


I find it hard to believe they got rid of it. It shouldn't be that difficult to produce, just putting a bunch of different sprues into a different box. They make sense for both the consumer and Games Workshop, so I'd be really really surprised (and disappointed) if they didn't make one.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Well so much for the Black Legion supplement.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

There's a e-book rulebook for sale at Black Library. That might be what's being indicated.


----------



## Chryckan (Jul 17, 2013)

BASTILLADON!!!!

Even for GW that's a pretty awful name!


(Am I the the only one who can't stop picturing an obese Bastilla from SW:KOTOR?)


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Creon said:


> There's a e-book rulebook for sale at Black Library. That might be what's being indicated.


I doubt it. This is a collector's edition with a release date of 3 August. Also it costs more than the digital books do it looks like.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Chryckan said:


> BASTILLADON!!!!
> 
> Even for GW that's a pretty awful name!
> 
> ...


It has a special garlic-fuelled storming breath attack - so a fairly appropriate name :wink:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

tu_shan82 said:


> Well so much for the Black Legion supplement.





> Black Legion: A Codex: Chaos Space Marine Supplement is in the August White Dwarf under digital releases.
> 
> Listed is
> Definitive Background for the Black Legion
> ...


Digital release first like the other two. Apparently it is listed in the White Dwarf, but since it is not a 40k month I have found the pics are harder to track down.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

iamtheeviltwin said:


> Digital release first like the other two. Apparently it is listed in the White Dwarf, but since it is not a 40k month I have found the pics are harder to track down.


.......Oh....joy.... Now we get to enjoy the massive amounts of great leaders like.............. and the special rules like............ and their unique................ 

Ok I give up on trying to find what's special about the Black Legion.



Bindi Baji said:


> It has a special garlic-fuelled storming breath attack - so a fairly appropriate name :wink:


God damn now I've got an image of bastilla Fighting alongside saurus warriors.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Black Legion? So we get special insight into Abbadon? I can't think of what special rules it would offer unless you can somehow run Chosen as Troops without actually having Abbadon. The Black Legion is suppossed to be the best-of-the-best afterall. But if it's like Iyanden, it will be mid-August before a physical book is available.

Good that Lizardmen got an update though.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Mid-August? Try Mid-November. The Tau Farsight Expansion is out now, Printed October. The print runs are waaaay lagging.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I would like to know howcome that Abaddon when he was loyal had a retinue of Terminators, now he has gone over to Chaos, he lost those Terminators as a retinue, to be given Chosen?

GW inconsistant as usual.

Anyway, i twigged the new Chaos Codex and gave Abaddon Chaos Justerin Terminators as his retinue as troops choice, just to be consistant with the historical context.

Rant over.

Lizardmen heh, oh well i suppose it is better than Bretonnians angry::threaten::wacko::headbutt


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> I would like to know howcome that Abaddon when he was loyal had a retinue of Terminators, now he has gone over to Chaos, he lost those Terminators as a retinue, to be given Chosen?
> 
> GW inconsistant as usual.
> 
> ...


Maybe all of his Terminators died (valiantly sacrificed by being pushed in the way of bullets). It -has- been 10,000 years mind you. Plus we still have several books of the Horus Heresy to go through, both from FW and from the BL.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I hope the rule books docent then the DV one for $50.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> I would like to know howcome that Abaddon when he was loyal had a retinue of Terminators, now he has gone over to Chaos, he lost those Terminators as a retinue, to be given Chosen?
> 
> GW inconsistant as usual.
> 
> ...


Speak for your self I would kill for some new stuff to make zombies.



Zion said:


> Maybe all of his Terminators died (valiantly sacrificed by being pushed in the way of bullets). It -has- been 10,000 years mind you. Plus we still have several books of the Horus Heresy to go through, both from FW and from the BL.


Very possible, the 'valiant' death.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> I hope the rule books docent then the DV one for $50.


As it is labelled the "Collector's Edition" either it will be more nicely bound and come with goodies, or be the same exact book and come with goodies. Either way these things usually have an incentive to buy them.

EDIT: I just want to point out that Brets weren't really in the running to get an update just yet. The priority for a while now has been armies that rely heavily (Tomb Kings, Vampire Counts*, Ogres) on magic or could break the game through its ability to spam magic (WoC, High Elves, VC*, Empire, and Lizardmen). Those aspects have been severely altered and brought more in line to balance the game back out. The next army (and the last I know of that needs its magic adjusted) is Dark Elves.

Brets and Wood Elves, don't bank heavily on magic, nor does their use of it get rather silly like some of the other armies. This means they are a lower priority than rebalancing the game so it is less "spam big magic to win".

*NOTE: I listed Vampire counts in both groups as they NEED magic to run, but could also break the game with it if setup properly too.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Zion said:


> As it is labelled the "Collector's Edition" either it will be more nicely bound and come with goodies, or be the same exact book and come with goodies. Either way these things usually have an incentive to buy them.


Maybe it'll come pre-soaked in the blood of Sisters? :wink:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Deneris said:


> Maybe it'll come pre-soaked in the blood of Sisters? :wink:


That'd be nice. I could beat Daemons to death with it.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks Zion for pointing that out, it didn't occur to me about the Magic stuff, but now you mention it, it makes sense, but i want to see Bretonnians before i turn 50, (3 years away).

Anyway, Lizardmen are fine by me.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> Thanks Zion for pointing that out, it didn't occur to me about the Magic stuff, but now you mention it, it makes sense, but i want to see Bretonnians before i turn 50, (3 years away).
> 
> Anyway, Lizardmen are fine by me.


It's cool, I didn't notice it until they'd done like 4 of the books. It's one of those things you notice a distinct pattern later on rather than sooner.

That said I wouldn't be surprised to see Brets by 2015, Fantasy has been running a good pace compared to the past after all and they've got a lot of books done already. If I'm recalling correctly we're looking at: Dwarves, Brets, Beastmen, Skaven, Wood Elves and Dark Elves that still need an update (forgive me if I missed any, it's been a while since I dealt with Fantasy directly), and we're seeing roughly 1 book a quarter, so in theory if this pace continues we could see all the books done in the next 18 months.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Creon said:


> Mid-August? Try Mid-November. The Tau Farsight Expansion is out now, Printed October. The print runs are waaaay lagging.


I didn't realise they were so far behind. Iyanden was only a two-week difference. But delaying a paper release does increase the electronic sales.


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

Please, please, please, please, please can they redo the saurus cavalry? The lizardmen cold ones look horrible, and the dark elf ones look so good. They only thing stopping me from buying a load of lizards are the stupid cold ones.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

*crawls out from under box*

Lizardmen, cool 

I rarely follow rumours on fantasy, so was indeed under a box here, but always nice to see good plastics coming out.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Deneris said:


> Maybe it'll come pre-soaked in the blood of Sisters? :wink:


With a small novella detailing the loss of the entire Sisterhood after hive fleet Rihanna ate them for a snack (i'm not serious, stop throwing things at me)


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> With a small novella detailing the loss of the entire Sisterhood after hive fleet Rihanna ate them for a snack (i'm not serious, stop throwing things at me)


Ha! That was great. :biggrin:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Bindi Baji said:


> With a small novella detailing the loss of the entire Sisterhood after hive fleet Rihanna ate them for a snack (i'm not serious, stop throwing things at me)


I thought that the Ecclesiarchy _finally_ passed the the "No Blokes with Guns" amendment and 

BACK TO THE KITCHEN !!!!!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Black Legion confirmed (image from the BoLS Forums).


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Were there any details on this gamers edition mini rulebook in the new WD? Guessing probably not since the release is later in the month, but thought it was worth asking since I've not got a copy of the new magazine.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

EmbraCraig said:


> Were there any details on this gamers edition mini rulebook in the new WD? Guessing probably not since the release is later in the month, but thought it was worth asking since I've not got a copy of the new magazine.


Ditto.

I'm curious as to this tidbit as well.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

There is no mention of it that I have seen.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

EmbraCraig said:


> Were there any details on this gamers edition mini rulebook in the new WD? Guessing probably not since the release is later in the month, but thought it was worth asking since I've not got a copy of the new magazine.


It's on page 37, the ink they used is poor quality, if you urinate over the page it'll show up


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> It's on page 37, the ink they used is poor quality, if you urinate over the page it'll show up


Barnes & Nobles are going to get mad at me later today.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

About the Black Legion supplement, Is it going to add anything like new models or units? Or is it going to be similar to Iyanden where it's three or four pages of army specific rules and the rest is fluff (granted, very well written fluff) and painted models?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> About the Black Legion supplement, Is it going to add anything like new models or units? Or is it going to be similar to Iyanden where it's three or four pages of army specific rules and the rest is fluff (granted, very well written fluff) and painted models?


That paragraph is all that shows anything about the Black Legion supplement. We'll have to wait for the sample book on iTunes to know more.


----------

